# Seeking Cichlid Info



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

90 Gal tank list:

cherry barbs - 8
cardinal tetras - 12
clown loaches - 6 (small)
royal/sunshine/mango/gibbicep pleco (choose 1)
chocolate/albino pleco - 1
dwarf gouramis (sunset thicklip) - 2
harlequin rasboras - 6
glass catfish - 10
madagascar rainbow or similar (sharks only 2) - 6

my questions are: can the gouramis be replaced by a pair of rams and still be ok with the other fish and are rams easily sexed? Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Can you be more specific please. Bolivian ram or German ram?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

excellent question thank you! i know nothing about cichlids and thought that there was only one 'ram' - now it all makes sense - the one in the fish store looked different from the ones i saw online and thought it was either a female or in ill health - turn out it was a bolivian ram - the ram we are interested in is the _Mikrogeophagus ramirezi - aka German Ram
_


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

personally I wouldnt suggest mixing cichlids with other tropicals. but thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> personally I wouldnt suggest mixing cichlids with other tropicals. but thats just me.


I normally would say the same thing GP but rams are very peaceful if not darn right timid. They tend to leave other fish alone except when breeding.



lochness said:


> excellent question thank you! i know nothing about cichlids and thought that there was only one 'ram' - now it all makes sense - the one in the fish store looked different from the ones i saw online and thought it was either a female or in ill health - turn out it was a bolivian ram - the ram we are interested in is the Mikrogeophagus ramirezi - aka German Ram


Ok. Here are some facts you might want to consider before getting a german ram : They are quite timid and very sensitive to water chemistry. They are very sensitive to Nitrates and therefore demand frequent water change. Water parameters need to be stable and the water conditioner you use as to be of PREMIUM quality. Furthermore, contrary to there "Bolivian cousins", German rams only live for about 3 years in captivity. They are usually blue/yellow/black but you might also find gold german rams.

Bottom line, Bolivian rams are far more easy to keep, much more hardy and tolerant and will live for a longer time. They take about 2 years to reach maturity. Both Bolivian and German rams are peaceful in nature and tend to leave other fish alone. They prefer acidic water but will tolerate as much as 7.5pH. 

Hope that helps you,

Sponge


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Thnx so much! Yes, it was extremely helpful


----------

